# Max's Birthday Slideshow



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I can't see the video link for some reason. I'm on Chrome, wondering if that's the reason. 
Happy birthday Max! From all you've posted over the years Max sounds like such a wonderful companion. I know you've done so much with him and I hope you two will continue to enjoy many more adventures for years to come!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

One of my favorite dogs and favorite songs! Fantastic job Dave! Happy birthday Max, you share a birthday with Ky ♥


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> I can't see the video link for some reason. I'm on Chrome, wondering if that's the reason.
> Happy birthday Max! From all you've posted over the years Max sounds like such a wonderful companion. I know you've done so much with him and I hope you two will continue to enjoy many more adventures for years to come!


Thanks for the nice comments. Please try it now. I just tried it on Chrome and it worked fine. I had a couple of glitches getting it posted.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wonderful! Here's to an early Happy Birthday, Max!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

What a great slideshow! What a beautiful dog! Happy b'day Max!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That was a wonderful birthday tribute to Max! He is a happy boy and it shows! 

BTW, did You Tube give any grief about using the song? It's one of my favorites and I was just wondering if they sent out a copyright notice??


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> That was a wonderful birthday tribute to Max! He is a happy boy and it shows!
> 
> BTW, did You Tube give any grief about using the song? It's one of my favorites and I was just wondering if they sent out a copyright notice??


No comment yet from You Tube on copyright issues. My understanding when preparing the video in iTunes and iMovie is that as long as the song is not being used for commercial use or profit, there should not be a problem. Somewhere along the line, I saw a statement concerning copyright rules.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Max's Dad said:


> No comment yet from You Tube on copyright issues. My understanding when preparing the video in iTunes and iMovie is that as long as the song is not being used for commercial use or profit, there should not be a problem. Somewhere along the line, I saw a statement concerning copyright rules.


I did one once a few years back and got a copyright notice from them saying they would contact the artist's rep and get back with me on whether I could use it (personal) or I could go ahead and switch to some music they offered. I just made the switch to avoid an issue. That's why I was asking.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 3rd Birthday to your handsome Max.

Great video, love the James Taylor/Carole King song, one of my all time favorites.

Have a great time at Goldens in the Park, hope you'll share lots of pictures.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Uh oh Max, you're gonna be with the "Party Hardy Kids", I see hats and a cake in your future....arty2:arty2:arty2::jamming:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Claire's Friend said:


> Uh oh Max, you're gonna be with the "Party Hardy Kids", I see hats and a cake in your future....arty2:arty2:arty2::jamming:


I do not think Max has ever had cake, but I suspect he will like it!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful slideshow. Happy early birthday Max!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Today is the day! Happy 3rd Birthday, Max.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy birthday Max!! Wow, three years old already. Have an awesome day!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday Max!! I hope you gave daddy your birthday list


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday Handsome Max


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh what a great you tube! Such a sweet happy soul! Happy Birthday Big Guy. Many more to come  Robin and Olliver


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a lovely birthday tribute to your beautiful boy. It was fun seeing great big Mac as a little puppy Max.

Happy birthday, Max! I hope your day in SLO is a blast.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Max, a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you!!
(loved the JT in the video )


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> I do not think Max has ever had cake, but I suspect he will like it!


The cake (lots of yummy cupcakes [for easy eating] covered with frosting) was super!!!! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy belated 3rd Birthday sweet Max, beautiful video, thanks Dave.
I saw on pitapata Max is 3 and 6 days, had to dig to find birthday thread.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy belated 3rd birthday Max, hope you had a great day. Thanks for sharing the slideshow, I enjoyed watching it and looking at all the photos of your handsome boy on his adventures


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Max! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

